# ABS Conversion



## nick9871 (May 5, 2004)

So my girlfriend has a 00' Spec V and got into a bit of an accident a month ago. She slid in some ice, going around 10 mph down a hill into a curb, hopped the curb and destroyed the passagner side suspension and fender. not really that big of a deal, just a replacement a-arm and ball joints etc..

Anyway, this would have not happened, had she had ABS. It does not get very "wintery" here in seattle, but when it does, because of the l;ack of plows etc... it gets treacherous.

How difficult, and how costly would a ABS conversion be? I figure that you cuold probably get all the parts even teh lines for abs control, due to the fact that this is a option on the car. Is this even feasable?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This in my opinion is not all that feasable for multiple reasons....1) If it was ice she was on, then ABS or not she was going to most likely skid (also the Spec V is not a good winter car). 2) If she is running the stock tyres, they are max performance summer tyres and offer no snow or ice traction whatsoever. 3) In snow, not having ABS is actually better...I have been told this by a few Canadian friends (they know snow) and I agree with this after playing around in the snow myself. 4) ABS is a wear item, and if one understands the idea of threshold braking, ABS will only slow your stops and it also can cost money to maintain.

As far as a conversion, I have not heard of it before but I would imagine it would be pricey. I think you can avoid the whole issue by considering getting a tyre like a studded Nokian on some 15 inch steelies. If she was infact driving the stock Continentals, that probably has contributed to the accident.

As far as a set price, I suppose only the dealer could give you a solid estimate. Considering what work is involved, I would not personally want anyone other than a Nissan certified tech doing the work. Before downgrading to ABS, I would definately look into a serious winter tyre (studable) like the Nokian Hakkapeliitta 2 as this will have a much more profound impact on winter driving than an ABS upgrade.


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

nick9871 said:


> So my girlfriend has a 00' Spec V and got into a bit of an accident a month ago. She slid in some ice, going around 10 mph down a hill into a curb, hopped the curb and destroyed the passagner side suspension and fender. not really that big of a deal, just a replacement a-arm and ball joints etc..
> 
> Anyway, this would have not happened, had she had ABS. It does not get very "wintery" here in seattle, but when it does, because of the l;ack of plows etc... it gets treacherous.
> 
> How difficult, and how costly would a ABS conversion be? I figure that you cuold probably get all the parts even teh lines for abs control, due to the fact that this is a option on the car. Is this even feasable?


NickZac is right about tires and being very expensive. I acutally priced this stuff out before. But you weren't there no such thing as an '00 Spec V. First year for the Spec V was 2002. Sorry just trying to figure out if your girl has an SE maybe or really a Spec V.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

It could be done, but it would be cost prohibitive. Your looking at lots of parts, lots of customization and tearing out of old stuff... you'd be better off trading it in and getting one with ABS because it would be cheaper. 

Second there is no 00 spec v. The 02+ spec v's come with summer tires (Also know as crappy winter tires). Changing the tires out (or a set of steelies with winter tires) would be cheaper and work better in my opinoin.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i don't care if you have ABS or not.......if you get on ice, you're going to slide.

ABS is for people who just slam on the brakes and don't really know how to use them.....that's basically fact.

Now, I'm not saying she doesn't know how to drive....but the accident was on ice, so no abs is going to help her....that stuff just happens.

there'd be entirely too much involved in putting abs on the car.....it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

1. as everyone else has noted no such thing 00 spec-v
2. didnt all the 02-03 spec-v's come with abs? i know on the 04/05 models the brembo equiped ones dont have abs.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IIRC most 02-03s did not have ABS.  It was a package you had to select, it was either the sound and sunroof package or the side airbags package...iirc is was the side airbag option but dont quote me. My 02 doesnt have ABS.


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

Yep, you're right Nick- it's the side airbag option that came with the ABS.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

nick9871 said:


> So my girlfriend has a 00' Spec V and got into a bit of an accident a month ago. She slid in some ice, going around 10 mph down a hill into a curb, hopped the curb and destroyed the passagner side suspension and fender.




hmmm, that is pretty much the same exact thing that happened to me. 

damn crappy ass stock tyres.


----------



## nick9871 (May 5, 2004)

Yea sorry about the typo it is a 02 spec v. Does not have ABS nor side air-bags. I agree with you Nickzac about the ABS stopping thoery. However, I find that for a paniced driver on ice, ABS is a life saver. I have driven many a vehicles and for everyday driving and city driving ABS is a godsend in slippery conditions for the daily driver who is more concentrated on not hitting the car in front of him or her rather then trying to master teh correct way of stoppping without ABS. Granted that sometimes ABS or no ABS nothing is gonna stop you. I will look into tires, but the thing was that if she had to get studded tires she needed new rims, and yadda yadda yadda, it added up quickly. In the meantime she will sruvive, considering its 50 degrees andy sunny here right now.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ABS with the Continentals still wont do anything...the slippage will be so bad, that the stopping distance would be incredibly slow on snow and completely non existant on ice. a studded tyre is your only real chance of traction in ice. i didnt want to get snow tyres so when it gets nasty out, i drive another car we have here, have someone pick me up or just dont go out. it's a tradeoff but for about 2 1/2 months, it isnt a huge threat. i maybe lose a week out of the year if that. also, considering how much safer staying is on bad weather, sometimes i welcome a relaxing evening at home


----------

